# New Kenevo, should I pay $400 for 504 battery over 460?



## str8line (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi guys, been enjoying reading the e-bike posts on here for a while and dreaming of the day I'd finally get one. So thanks for all of your posts!


With Specialized offering their 2019 Kenevo's for $1000 off(through March 31) today ended up being the day of purchase! I'm positively giddy. Gonna hold onto my Enduro 29er but I have a feeling the new Kenevo Comp will get more use. 

My question:

I asked my dealer if I could upgrade from the 460 Wh battery in my Kenevo Comp to the 504 WH one from the Kenevo Expert. They said it would cost $400 to swap. Do you guys think the extra battery power is worth $400?

Thanks so much for any input.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

$400 would go a long way towards one of the extender type 260w+ batteries being developed by private parties. May not be one immediately available but hardly seems worth that much for a measly 44wh's that at best might get you a few extra miles of use on eco. Learn to ride within the battery range by doing and you might get all you need out of the 460wh battery anyway and if not the extender type will be along shortly if not already available.


----------



## str8line (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for you thoughts. You bring up great points. I figured it was too much. As you mentioned, I will just be more efficient on the bike and save my battery, unless I'm on short rides in which case I might burn it up fast! 


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Probably a better deal to use that money towards a second battery. The price diff between vado 3.0 with 460 vs 500 battery is only $100


----------

